# Somethimg missing on the selected Eoi



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Thankful I got selected today. I looked at the submitted eoi, I put 6+ years experience in nz shortage list jobs, I put my job experience , couple years in UK and the rest Jordan. I do not see my Jordan work exp on eoi... Where did it go?

could it be thst they select wualified wor experirnce i mean it was a reputable university. And now my work experience will not be 6+ years...


----------

